# IF steel forks.....



## DERF2K (Sep 18, 2004)

I currently have an ouzo pro on my IF. I am wondering how different the steel fork would ride. Is it a lot heavier?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a steel fork on my Schneider. It was part of the reason for a custom bike-have the fork built to the size and angle for what I wanted. The builder, Hans, says that the steel fork will be much more comfortable than the CF on the chipped sealed roads I ride. The weight will be 1lb+ for the steel fork, but my bike, steel luged and steel fork is 18 lbs with out pedals and cages. I don't care about 1-1.5 lbs of stationary weight-i'm easily 10 lbs too heavy for good climbing-i do care about being beat up on rought roads.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Steel Fork*

I am riding both a stell bike with a CF fork and a steel bike with a steel fork. The steel fork is slightly heavier, but it is a steel bike. I didn't buy either bike to race, I was interested in comfort, so the extra weight of the steel fork vice the carbon fork does not really make any difference to me. 

As far as comfort is concerned, to be quite honest, I really can't tell a whole lot of difference. Not much help, but I think you will be happy with either.


----------

